# Starting up firewire for camcorder [solved]

## Unclethommy

Hi i've enable the firewire options in my kernel and asked it to be loaded into the kernel rather than modules. Having booted it says that raw1394 is loaded. However when i start kino (whether as root or as normal user) is say that the raw1394 module is not loaded. I've checked using dmesg:

heaven mark # dmesg | grep 1394

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Seems to have intialized. Does it need to be loaded as a module? I've installed dvgrab as some people say it solved the problem but i still cant connect to the camera. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreicated.

ThanksLast edited by Unclethommy on Thu Sep 21, 2006 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sageman

I'd try building it in as a module. In my experience, it seems often that there are issues (maybe udev's fault?) with drivers being built into the kernel for devices which are connected and disconnected. So, in general, I try to build all plugged-in devices as modules.

Also, you can do:

```

lsmod | grep 1394

```

to see if the module is loaded.

----------

## Unclethommy

I've tried building the ieee1394 driver as a module and loaded using modprobe for both ieee1394 and raw1394 which have loaded up fine as seen below:

heaven mark # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

raw1394                21620  0

ieee1394               74932  1 raw1394

spca5xx               649488  0

lirc_gpio               7984  0

lirc_dev               10852  1 lirc_gpio

ext3                   92808  3

jbd                    40724  1 ext3

nvidia               4543444  12 [permanent]

Using kino still gives me an error saying: "WARNING: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394!

Can anyone help? this is really the only problem which i havent managed to solve before i can finally drop using windows XP  :Sad: 

----------

## romamax

I had the same problem today, but now it works

It seems that the reason is ohci1394 module missing

```
amelie linux # lsmod | grep 1394

dv1394                 16472  0

ohci1394               27696  1 dv1394

raw1394                21880  0

ieee1394               73524  3 dv1394,ohci1394,raw1394

```

see also http://www.robfisher.net/video/index.html

----------

## Unclethommy

I've recompiled my kernel with ohci1394 enabled as a module, i'm one step closer as the warning from kino (0.9.0 with patch) doesnt display anymore and it displays my cameras name in the ieee1394 section under preferences. Problem is when i try to control the camera with the buttons it crashes giving the following output.I'm going to try and post the problem on the kino forum but I thought of adding it here too incase something looks familiar.

>>> AVC status error

>>> AVC enabled

>>> AVC status error

>>> AVC status error

>> AV/C Disabled

>> Trying XVideo at 720x576

>>> XvQueryAdaptors count: 4

>>> Xv: NV17 Video Overlay: ports 126 - 126

>>> formats supported: 4

>>>     0x32595559 (YUY2) packed

>>>     0x32315659 (YV12) planar

>>>     0x59565955 (UYVY) packed

>>>     0x30323449 (I420) planar

>>> 0: XV_IMAGE, 2046x2046 rate = 1/1

Kino experienced a segmentation fault.

Dumping stack from the offending thread

Obtained 4 stack frames.

kino(__gxx_personality_v0+0x361) [0x8072c29]

/lib/libpthread.so.0 [0xb7500b87]

[0xffffe420]

[(nil)]

Done dumping - exiting.

My lsmod is as follows (i think i have every possible 1394 module module installed) :

heaven mark # lsmod | grep 1394

video1394              14164  0

raw1394                21620  0

dv1394                 14932  0

ohci1394               26544  2 video1394,dv1394

ieee1394               74932  4 video1394,raw1394,dv1394,ohci1394

----------

## Unclethommy

Did some digging on the internet and apparently the fault is due to the latest version of libdv-0.104-r1. the problem is resolved when it is rolled back to 0.104. Hope this helps others. Thanks for all the support. Much appreciated.

----------

## romamax

Unclethommy,

which version of gcc do you have?

I have the same problem with crashing of kino. Though I can  capture movies from camera, but if I try to use controls - kino crashes. More of this, it crashes when I try to open captured video files for editing. However it is possible to play them with mplayer, so they should be ok.

I have 4.1.1(-r1) and cannot compile libdv-0.104 (see https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-t-494961.html, for instance)

So for now I do not see what should I do (downgrade gcc?   :Sad:  )

----------

## Unclethommy

I'm using 4.1.1 (not r1) so it may be the culprit. The problem was fixed when i downgraded libdv, works like a charm now (only niggle is the sound plays out of my camcorder when its playing films which can be irritating when you want to do other things, wasnt a problem in windows as the usb capture from the camcorder muted the camcorder's sound even though it copied it to the the hardrive with the video. I'm not a pro and so havent been able to try to establish a connection via USB. Does such software exist?) 

EDIT: I just checked my camcorder for you and it definitely stops working when r1 version of libdv gets installed (emerge -update accidentally upgraded it) . On forcing it to downgrade. It works fine (still noisy  :Sad:  ) 

Hope it helps. I know the frustration so i fell you pain lol.

----------

## romamax

So I did it. I have emerged gcc-3.4.6-r1 and successfuly compiled libdv-0.104. And now it works perfectly!

However I don't believe that exactly -r1 in my gcc-4.1.1 makes it not to compile libdv-0.104 (see the link in my previous post for problems with libdv-0.104 (and -0.102) and gcc-4.1.1; it is said there that libdv-0.104-r1 was the solution of the problem; and it was indeed the solution, but in the case of kino it made only problems... )

----------

